# HELLO FROM AUSTRALIA!!



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

HI Sweetypie16- Where is Aust are you from??
I am also... In Tassie!!


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

I have always wanted to go to Tasmania!! You are so lucky!! I live in WA, its pretty cool as well. But i am deserted, 5 h to the closest school, majour city any thing!! We get mail by a helicoper and grocies!! But you know i love it! The poulation of my small country town is 5. 
1. Me
2. Dad
3. Alex (older Brother)
4. Cindy (Alex Wife)
5. Cindy's baby (not born yet)


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

WOW, that would be interesting!!
I dotn expect you ever get bored with your horses to play with tho.
How old are you? Did you have to stay away from home to go to school...
Tassie is great, i love it here. I did live in melb for a while which was nice. but not as good as home. 
Its so nice and green with genty sloping hills and full rivers....


----------



## sweetypie16 (Jun 19, 2007)

**druel** none of our creeks or rivers are running!! We only have a bore, and a couple 100 of dams through out the station. I am 16, nearly 17yr (have to change the user name sweetypie17) anyway... I do home school, in the computor we have a webcam, and our teacher is in QLD somewhere. He is standing in front of a whiteboard, and we can hear and talk to him. Its great, but it could be better, so do you go to a public school, privite?

I have alot of horses! Too many to count, the last time i counted we have 18 Performance Horses, 8 Foals, 30 sumthing Broodmares and 5 Stallions. But thats only rough numbers.
I have never been out of WA, i visited Perth once. Wow it was auwsum...... Y did you move from Melbourne to Tassie?


----------



## Miss Dent (Sep 11, 2007)

Unfortunately i'm working... I'm 24 (god typing that makes me feel old!!)
I have only 2 horses now. Dent is already on her in another section and Storm, my little Appy x Arab.

Sounds like you have a real clan over there!! so it takes you guys over 5 hours toget to competitions?? What sort of horses do you breed??

We lives in Northam for a year when we were kids!! But we basically grew up in tassie and when i was 19 i went to melbourne to work in racing stables for a year and then came back to tassie.

Home school on the computer sound cool!!


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey, you bet me to it!! I live in QLD, its auwsum too!! You think your old Miss Dent...... Try 44yr.... Jeez now thats Ancient!!


----------

